# how to restore my brushes to their former glory?



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Is their something I can use to restore my brushes? Their getting a little gummed up and I'd like to nip it in the butt right now. I was thinking of letting them sit in thinner for a few hours.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If they are clean but just gummed up and you use latex paint a lot, must likely the color needs to be wash out. If this is the cast you can use mineral spirits.If they have a lot of paint left on them I would just soak them in warm TSP and water, or dish washing power which is about same thing.I would just let them soak for about 6 hours and then work all the old paint loose.I also use a small brass brush to comb the brush clean.


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

I would give them a dip in lacquer thinner and spin them out like cleaning an oil brush. The lacquer thinner will dry from the bristles pretty quickly, then rinse them in water, comb and sheath.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would throw away and buy a new brush :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would throw away and buy a new brush :thumbsup:


Well, you never have enough dust brushes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Well, you never have enough dust brushes.


True dat!


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

Back about 2 years ago I used this pink liquid stuff that you put your brushes in over-night and it made your brushes just like new. Let me look around for the name and I will post it up after I find it.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i tried the brush restorer stuff.. it works for a mild restoration.. if your lookin for an overhaul.. just buy a new one, and learn to clean your brush when your done w it


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

i tried the brush restorer stuff.. it works for a mild restoration.. if your lookin for an overhaul.. just buy a new one, and learn to clean your brush when your done with it


I agree or as posted, a good duster is never around when you need one.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> Is their something I can use to restore my brushes?


Not really
Even if it kinda works, they are never really the same
Sorry


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Ditto

Can't ever bring 'em back to new condition.
That's what 'new' is!

We'll clean a latex gummy brush w lacquer thinner, then let it sit with Dawn detergent on the bristles, rinse it out next morning with HOT water.

But it's nothing like new.

A new brush is a great way to 'reward' a helper for a job well done.
Not too often, though!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Do you just hate going to the van, to find out you left the wet brushes without being cleaned after the job.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I tried cleaning them out and then letting them sit in hot water and dish soap. Seemed to work alright. I'm going to buy some new brushes soon. I just don't have the time to get down to the paint store lately.


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

Just went out to the garage today to organize for starting back to work tomorrow and my "good" brushes have been sitting unwashed, wrapped in plastic since before Xmas!!! They are now soaking in polyclens in my sink...and picked up some new ones at the paint store....resolution...take better care of my brushes!!!


----------



## Private_Estate (Feb 13, 2009)

Jeff.Chicago said:


> Back about 2 years ago I used this pink liquid stuff that you put your brushes in over-night and it made your brushes just like new. Let me look around for the name and I will post it up after I find it.


The product your are refering to is a Lepage product called Poly Clens

It actually works really well.
Pretty much a light wieght paint stripper that seemingly doesn't outwardly damage the poly/nylon synthetic bristles. 
(when used in short time frames ex: overnight)
I would think that it has considerably shortened whatever life that was left in the brush.


```
[URL]http://www.lepageproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=25&subid=59&plid=316[/URL]
```
I don't sell the Lepage product any longer.

I sell in Canada a product called "Poly Prep Brush and Roller Cleaner" virtual identical "knock off" of the Lepage product. "Poly Prep" is a Sico now Akzo owned private label Brand

P.E.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Tmrrptr said:


> Ditto
> 
> Can't ever bring 'em back to new condition.
> That's what 'new' is!
> ...


 
These all sound like things that ruin brushes.

Lacquer thinner melts the ends of the bristles so they course, not soft.

Hot water makes brushes limp and lose their flex.

Yikes.


----------

